# Download von Linux



## bertiSR (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Ich will auf meiner Festplatte auf einer zweiten Patition neben Windows auch Linux installieren. Wie das geht habe ich über die SuFu mittlerweile herausgefunden.

Nur habe ich keinen Plan, welches Linux (welche Distibution) und wo ich Linux herbekomme.

Ich will Linux nur deshalb installieren, weil ich dort dann den Apache-Server für Linux installieren will, um neue PHP-Scripte (Shared Memory) auszuprobieren!

Mfg, berti


----------



## Sinac (23. Juli 2007)

Welche Distribution du nimmst musst du selber entscheiden, vielleicht etwas nicht zu anspruhsvolles für den Anfang. Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-tutorials/228796-linux-distributionen-eine-kleine-ubersicht.html

Auf der Website der Distribution kannst du dir dann ein ISO runterladen, brennen und installieren.


----------



## andy72 (23. Juli 2007)

Um es noch einfacher zu machen:
Guck mal auf VMWare.com, dort gibt es den VMWare-Player sowie fertige Images für Linux - beides ist kostenlos,vorkonfiguriert und du musst nur noch den Apache sowie PHP und dazugehörigen Kram installieren.

Vorteil:
VMWare ist eine Virtualisierungslösung,die Dir den Ärger mit Festplatten erspart
(Für Neulinge in Linux besser, da es sehr oft zu Problemen kommt wegen falscher Konfigurationen etc bis zum Total-Crash, auch des Windows).
Virtualisierungslösung heisst, es wird keine Partion auf Deiner Festplatte benötigt,sondern es wird ein Image als Datei angelegt,in der das Linux "hineininstalliert wird". Als Hardware kommt dann eigens von VMWare entwickelte VIRTUELLE Hardware zum Einsatz,die das arbeiten mit Linux erleichert,da man keine speziellen Treiber benötigt.
Ich selbst arbeite damit sogar als Produktiv-Umgebung, da ich so genau testen kann,wie meine Web-Applications in einem "echten" Serversystem arbeiten und somit Fehler besser erkennen als unter Windows.

LG
Andy

### EDIT:
Hier ein VMWare-Image mit Vorinstalliertem Kubuntu-Linux,einem sehr einfach zu handhabenden Desktop-System,auf dem sich auch Server installieren lassen:
http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/849


----------



## Sinac (23. Juli 2007)

Auf jeden Fall auch eine gute Möglichkeit, aber dabei darf man nicht die zusätzliche Ressourcenbelastung vergessen (VMWare + 2 laufende OS  + Dienste gleichzeitig).


----------



## andy72 (23. Juli 2007)

ja klar, aber eigentlich ist 1GB RAM heute nix unnormales mehr.Habe meist Photoshop,IE,Weaverslave (PHP-Editor) offen und dazu eben VMWare mit 256MB RAM-Zuweisung und ich kann damit sehr gut und flüssig unter XP arbeiten. Wie das unter Vista aussieht habe ich nicht getestet - aber da reichts dann vermutl. nicht mehr, da Vista ja etwas mehr an Kapazitäten verschlingt


----------



## Sinac (23. Juli 2007)

Ja, ich habe auch 1 GB RAM und unter Ubuntu mit Beryl einen VMWare-Server mit Windows XP drinne laufen. Zu Testen sicherleich ausreichend, aber viel zu oft vergessen die Leute das virtualisierende Software nunmal auch nicht zaubern kann und auch selber Ressorcen verbraucht, daher wollte ich es mal ansprechen


----------



## andy72 (23. Juli 2007)

Du hast Beryl unter VMWare zum laufen bekommen *schreck bekomm* ...bei mir ging da absolut nix, ich hatte den bekannten weissen Bildschirm und/oder schwarze Fenster und nach 2 Wochen fummeln,basteln und patchen hab ich aufgegeben ...hast Du eine Anleitung dafür ?


----------



## Sinac (23. Juli 2007)

Nene, Ubuntu ist der Host, Windows der Guest


----------



## andy72 (23. Juli 2007)

Aha ...und ich dachte,ich hab ne Neuigkeit verpasst *lach*


----------

